# Cast iron and copper drain repair



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is a small repair job I did recently.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is the last picture rotated.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow... nice job without using the glue!


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Does anyone ever have anything nice to say when someone posts pics of their work? All the unjustified negativity gets old pretty quick. The pvc looks fine and I'm sure he used glue.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I like seeing the lettering line up. :yes:


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I like the clean look of wipein joints with primer. I do it all the time. Nice lookin job


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

jmc12185 said:


> Does anyone ever have anything nice to say when someone posts pics of their work? All the unjustified negativity gets old pretty quick. The pvc looks fine and I'm sure he used glue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone



Omg - no purple primer spread from one joint to the next ....,,, your done!!!! At least you posted your pics in the right section


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks. Just a small job that took a while because I had to chip out the cast tee out of concrete and then grind the tee out of the hub. I'm surprised no one commented on my pvc to cast transition. I figured that would be controversial around here


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

your work looks fine to me....

I would rather see purple primer slapped all over the place....... 


Actually your transition fitting looks too good...

you should have used a 5x3 fernco fittting clamped over the cast hub...:laughing:.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

honestly, it looks like my work. if that pic was in my phone and i looked at it in 4 months, i would say i dont remember where i did that but it looks good and i must have gotten paid for it.:thumbup:


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Chandog said:


> Thanks. Just a small job that took a while because I had to chip out the cast tee out of concrete and then grind the tee out of the hub. I'm surprised no one commented on my pvc to cast transition. I figured that would be controversial around here


I was going to ask if you poured a lead joint for that? Is that what you did? Looks good.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Work...


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Gruvplumbing said:


> I was going to ask if you poured a lead joint for that? Is that what you did? Looks good.



No, I did not pour led. I probably should have as I'm not sure this is code. I used a push gasket with a soil pipe adapter. It's a tight joint and it wont leak. However from my understanding, the rubber gasket is designed to fit the 4" pipe directly. I use a soil pipe adapter because I have a real hard time inserting 4" PVC into those gaskets.


----------



## Stefano (Oct 8, 2021)

I did recently repair drain and water main line in Surrey, Bc. Link removed.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Stefano said:


> I did recently repair drain and water main line in Surrey, Bc. Link removed.
> View attachment 130555
> View attachment 130556
> View attachment 130557











READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Stefano said:


> I did recently repair drain and water main line in Surrey, Bc. Link removed.
> View attachment 130555
> View attachment 130556
> View attachment 130557


So you're the person in those hack stock pics, mystery finally solved! Why do you have a 4" spread faucet for a single hole kitchen sink? And why the hell are you using pipe wrenches on tubular joints? At least on the chrome metal ones use something without toothed jaws. And what are you planning with that 3/4" gate valve under the sink?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> So you're the person in those hack stock pics, mystery finally solved! Why do you have a 4" spread faucet for a single hole kitchen sink? And why the hell are you using pipe wrenches on tubular joints? At least on the chrome metal ones use something without toothed jaws. And what are you planning with that 3/4" gate valve under the sink?


I want to know what's up with those male x female washer hoses.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

And please tell us how you keep your tools, tool bag and clothes so clean and looking like new?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Don’t forget the extra ABS trap,
clip board and pen.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Stefano said:


> I did recently repair drain and water main line in Surrey, Bc. Link removed.
> View attachment 130555
> View attachment 130556
> View attachment 130557


is that what you did?
I recently did a toilet flapper (see “fcuky flapper” thread) and I did a toilet flusher too


----------

